# fuel oil furnace



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2008)

changing over from fuel oil to natural gas . anybody ever convert an old gun type furnace into a melting furnace? living up here in copper country i have lots of small pieces from the tailing piles .


----------



## Noxx (Aug 27, 2008)

Go to: backyardmetalcasting.com

Plenty of informations on the subject, especially on the forum.

Good luck !


----------

